# My Frugal Horn Build



## ItalynStylion

Chuyler1's thread a little while back on full range horns piqued my interest and I decided to give it a shot. He seemed VERY fond of their sound and I've been itching to build something lately so I dove in. 

After searching up and down the DIYaudio.com full range forum the fist thing I learned was that I knew NOTHING about horn design. It's a totally different ball game than regular audio. I decided on my drivers and my horn design after getting some suggestions from the guys over there. The Fostex 126eN, modified by Dave over at planet10 hi fi, had a great reputation so I decided that would be my driver of choice. I went with the frugal horn design because it's compact and also had a good reputation behind it for sounding very very nice when combined with the 126eN. 

The drivers wont be here for at least another week while Dave puts the finishing touches on them. Normally this would suck, but in this case it's good because it's encouraged me to take my time with the build. I was told to use birch because it "sounded better". Normally I'd use MDF but I wasn't going to argue since horns aren't my area of expertise. I'm going to stain these since it has a nice grain on the wood. This means that I can't get messy with the wood glue because it will cause the wood not to accept stain.


~Magic_Man~ (Joseph) on the forum, helped me cut the wood with his delta table saw. Everything came out perfect and very precise. This is the wood before I got started. I'm using a towel to protect the finish on the sides that will be showing.











Since I wouldn't be painting wood filler would not be an option which meant that nails or screws were out of the picture. Joseph let me borrow a few of his clamps (thanks man) and since I needed an extra hand Domokun helped me with assembly. 











Team work paid off and we started getting pretty good with the clamps. This helped us do more than one piece at once which cut down on our dry times.











Here is what the horn will look like. The internals aren't in it and the other side isn't on. This is just what it will look like when it's together before I install the supra baffles.










Finishing up the horn internals...










Internals done right before the side got put on. The areas that are in the middle and very bottom (sealed chambers) were filled with sand before everything was sealed up. This will help kill resonances.










Once I get the other one mostly put together I'll start work on the supra baffles and tidy them up before staining and sealer.


----------



## 30something

I never knew Domo was in excitebike :laugh:

Great looking project and very entertaining thread.


----------



## ItalynStylion

30something said:


> I never knew Domo was in excitebike :laugh:


lol, he was a secret character. You had to have game genie


----------



## mikey7182

I meant to give this a try a few months back. I think you've inspired me to give it another go around.  Are you just using Fostex's enclosure design? This one:

http://www.madisound.com/pdf/fostexcabs/168ez_enclrev.pdf


----------



## ItalynStylion

Here are the plans for those interested in what the full build will look like or wanting to see the design I'm following.

http://homepage.mac.com/tlinespeakers/FH/download/Frugel-Horn-v1-maps-130307.pdf


----------



## ItalynStylion

Today i finished the supra baffles. It was really a ***** to cut out the inner parts so that they fit around the top of the enclosure body. It was especially hard too because Domo said he wouldn't help me. He complained about the saw dust getting in his fur or something.

Anyways....I'm basically done building and I need to prep these babies for stain and a protective coat.


----------



## cubdenno

This is a single driver providing full range sound? I can't wait to hear how it sounds.


----------



## ItalynStylion

Yes sir it is. No crossovers.


----------



## Boostedrex

Looking good Steven!! Can't wait to see the finished product. I am planning on building a set of these out of sheer curiosity myself. But I want to find a different driver to use. No real reason for the change in drivers other than the "what if" syndrome. 

Zach


----------



## ItalynStylion

Boostedrex said:


> Looking good Steven!! Can't wait to see the finished product. I am planning on building a set of these out of sheer curiosity myself. But I want to find a different driver to use. No real reason for the change in drivers other than the "what if" syndrome.
> 
> Zach


Zach, if you really wanted to try something different I suggest the Jordan JX92S. It looks like a really solid driver with some decent low end extension for a full range driver.

Oooooor....this REALLY interesting Tang Band driver that was posted the other day in the full range forum I was cruising. I don't even know if Tang Band has released them or is going to sell them but DAMN....it looks cool as hell!
http://www.tb-speaker.com/detail/1230_04/w8-1772.htm


----------



## benthe8track

Boostedrex said:


> Looking good Steven!! Can't wait to see the finished product. I am planning on building a set of these out of sheer curiosity myself. But I want to find a different driver to use. No real reason for the change in drivers other than the "what if" syndrome.
> 
> Zach


Use a pair of thse guys:
THE ART OF SOUND PERFECTION BY SEAS - X1-04 EXOTIC F8

I've always wanted to hear what the big fuss was about horns too.


----------



## ItalynStylion

^Those are like $800 each at madisound I think....too much for a gamble


----------



## benthe8track

I was Jk

I am looking forward to hearing your impressions though.


----------



## ItalynStylion

benthe8track said:


> I was Jk
> 
> I am looking forward to hearing your impressions though.


lol, me too....the drivers wont be here for at least 2 weeks dave said.


----------



## Boostedrex

ItalynStylion said:


> Oooooor....this REALLY interesting Tang Band driver that was posted the other day in the full range forum I was cruising. I don't even know if Tang Band has released them or is going to sell them but DAMN....it looks cool as hell!
> http://www.tb-speaker.com/detail/1230_04/w8-1772.htm


WOW!!! Now that is a cool looking speaker. But I wonder how big those Frugal Horns would have to be to work with an 8" driver. 

I was thinking along the lines of the new Illuminator looking Vifa 4.5" or maybe even a HAT L4. (Assuming I could score a set of used L4's for the right price)

Here's a pic of the Vifa unit:
http://www.zaphaudio.com/temp/Vifa_4.5_woofer.jpg


----------



## goodstuff

Lmao at the DOMO "action shots". Very interesting stuff here. WhO needs crossovers anyway? :laugh:


----------



## Megalomaniac

Man I cant wait to hear it(literally hear it since i'm local ). Maybe it will motivate me into building one too


----------



## guitarsail

how do you scale it up for a 8"


----------



## Megalomaniac

guitarsail said:


> how do you scale it up for a 8"


You cant. Each design is designed specifically for a certain driver specs.


----------



## guitarsail

I must have just missed the 8" design version...back to look over some more


----------



## cubdenno

HA!. I am passing through your area in early March. I fully expect to be invited over for an audition. And to be fed. And I like beer. OK... I will bring the beer. Sheesh. Titewad.


----------



## ItalynStylion

cubdenno said:


> HA!. I am passing through your area in early March. I fully expect to be invited over for an audition. And to be fed. And I like beer. OK... I will bring the beer. Sheesh. Titewad.


lol, let me know when you're coming and you can drop by for a listen and a few beers/dinner. Hopefully I'll have these done by then. Actually, let me revise that statement....I'll be done with the enclosures by then and I hope the drivers arrive by then.


----------



## ~Magick_Man~

Looking good.
Those clamps pwn don't they.
But I guess I am a little biased


----------



## SQ_Blaze

Cool, another single driver guy here! In fact, I think I might know you from the DIY Audio forum. My name is "chops" on there. You've probably seen me and my threads there. 

Here's my little project that's put on hold for the moment until I get my Blazer system done... And yes, that's a cardboard enclosure, aperiodicly loaded with a Planet10 Fostex FE126eN driver. Freakin' excellent drivers I might add!


----------



## cubdenno

What?? Invited? Me? To your home for a home cooked meal? Well where did this come from?? OK.

Seriously I am passing through the DFW area in March. I was just trying to be funny. I have an email out to Jacob of Sundown for the specs. I am driving home from Arkansas tomorrow so I may have the info tomorrow night on the E8. 

Am willing to have a beer with fellow members so will let you know my itinerary.


----------



## Boostedrex

cubdenno said:


> What?? Invited? Me? To your home for a home cooked meal? Well where did this come from?? OK.
> 
> Seriously I am passing through the DFW area in March. I was just trying to be funny. I have an email out to Jacob of Sundown for the specs. I am driving home from Arkansas tomorrow so I may have the info tomorrow night on the E8.
> 
> Am willing to have a beer with fellow members so will let you know my itinerary.


I'll tell you where it came from. He'll have the ether soaked rag waiting when you pull into the drive way. Have you not seen his picture? You should be very worried about surprise buttsecks!! ROFL!!!!! 

Sorry Steven (sorry that I can't remember which spelling you use) but I couldn't resist bro. 

Zach


----------



## ItalynStylion

SQ_Blaze said:


> Cool, another single driver guy here! In fact, I think I might know you from the DIY Audio forum. My name is "chops" on there. You've probably seen me and my threads there.
> 
> Here's my little project that's put on hold for the moment until I get my Blazer system done... And yes, that's a cardboard enclosure, aperiodicly loaded with a Planet10 Fostex FE126eN driver. Freakin' excellent drivers I might add!


lol, yeah I have seen your posts. I remember thinking that we gotta get you out of that cardboard box but you seemed very pleased with it so there wasn't a hurry.


A question for you though. If you check out my build thread there, Dave mentioned that he could tell the difference (in sound) between different types of binding posts. He's a VERY credited member there but I have to call BS. He must have golden ears if he's telling the truth.


----------



## ItalynStylion

~Magick_Man~ said:


> Looking good.
> Those clamps pwn don't they.
> But I guess I am a little biased


I need to buy some clamps now. After having worked with them it really is a joy. Thanks again for letting me borrow them. 


cubdenno said:


> What?? Invited? Me? To your home for a home cooked meal? Well where did this come from?? OK.
> 
> Seriously I am passing through the DFW area in March. I was just trying to be funny. I have an email out to Jacob of Sundown for the specs. I am driving home from Arkansas tomorrow so I may have the info tomorrow night on the E8.
> 
> Am willing to have a beer with fellow members so will let you know my itinerary.


We should try and get together a DFW SQ meet up or something around then. We had one at Foos's house last time and it was awesome.



Boostedrex said:


> I'll tell you where it came from. He'll have the ether soaked rag waiting when you pull into the drive way. Have you not seen his picture? You should be very worried about surprise buttsecks!! ROFL!!!!!
> 
> Sorry Steven (sorry that I can't remember which spelling you use) but I couldn't resist bro.
> 
> Zach


The real 7 club comes out in joo!


----------



## Boostedrex

Yeah, RedR1 and Onlyonthrus have been friends of mine for a long time. It's painfully obvious huh? LOL!

I want to build those horns now!! I hate having to wait due to actually not having enough spare time.


----------



## cubdenno

Boostedrex said:


> I'll tell you where it came from. He'll have the ether soaked rag waiting when you pull into the drive way. Have you not seen his picture? You should be very worried about surprise buttsecks!! ROFL!!!!!
> 
> Sorry Steven (sorry that I can't remember which spelling you use) but I couldn't resist bro.
> 
> Zach


I was young, curious, needed the money....


----------



## cubdenno

ItalynStylion said:


> We should try and get together a DFW SQ meet up or something around then. We had one at Foos's house last time and it was awesome.


I would love to hit an event in the DFW area. Unfortunately, I don't get to the Texas area often. I have to visit three Steel mills March 9-13 and then I am getting home. Beaumont is getting the visit on the 12th. I will be in Texas on the week end of the 7-8 boppin around so will let you know where i am at.

I gotta say that this forum has some of the nicest folks on it. I got to listen to Bikinpunks car when I was in Alabama. You people are great! Makes being away from my wife and kids way more tolerable.


----------



## Boostedrex

cubdenno said:


> I was young, curious, needed the money....


Man, if I had dime for everytime I've said that!! ROFL!!




cubdenno said:


> I gotta say that this forum has some of the nicest folks on it. I got to listen to Bikinpunks car when I was in Alabama. You people are great! Makes being away from my wife and kids way more tolerable.


Isn't that the truth!! And +1 for Bikini. I had a nice long listen to his car in December when I was down there. Not only is he really cool, but his car sounds amazing!!!!!


----------



## Genxx

Next time we do a DFW G2g I really want to check these out. This design has peaked my interest.


----------



## 8675309

nice


----------



## SQ_Blaze

ItalynStylion said:


> lol, yeah I have seen your posts. I remember thinking that we gotta get you out of that cardboard box but you seemed very pleased with it so there wasn't a hurry.
> 
> 
> A question for you though. If you check out my build thread there, Dave mentioned that he could tell the difference (in sound) between different types of binding posts. He's a VERY credited member there but I have to call BS. He must have golden ears if he's telling the truth.


Small world, huh?! LOL Yeah, I need to get out of those cardboard enclosures, but I need to finish up my car system first. 

As for the sound of different binding posts, I'm not too sure about that one either. However, you have to keep in mind that these little fullrangers are quite revealing, especially his fully modded and EnABLed drivers. Who knows?!


----------



## Genxx

For you guys that dig the Frugal Horn not sure if you guys have ever seen this.

Link complements of Jason at advantage audio

THE BIGGEST HORN SUB OF THE WORLD


----------



## Leno

WOW !! I love the sub horn -- want one underneath ny cabin !!!!!


----------



## ItalynStylion

Today I stained the cabinets and the suprabaffles. I had chosen an Onyx black stain for the cabinets and an oriental wood stain for the suprabaffles. 










Domo got a little too close to the stain and got really high. He was trippin balls for about half an hour and then he decided to take a nap for the rest of the day.


----------



## guitarsail

DUde those are gorgeous. I wish my cabinets looked that nice. Me=a little jealous I'm becoming more and more determined to do a nice couple cabs like this. Well played sir...well played.


----------



## ItalynStylion

I'm just hoping Dave hurries and finishes up the drivers and sends them to me. I'm really excited to hear these damn things. If they sound half as good as they are going to look I'll be MORE than satisfied!


----------



## unpredictableacts

Ill be by this weekend to pick those up....thanks again.


----------



## ItalynStylion

unpredictableacts said:


> Ill be by this weekend to pick those up....thanks again.


rofl....just remember to bring the 3 G's we talked about


----------



## SQ_Blaze

ItalynStylion said:


> If they sound half as good as they are going to look I'll be MORE than satisfied!


I can't vouch for the horns, but I can tell you the drivers are second to none... Period! 

Just remember, even though they will have close to a couple 100 hours of break-in time from Dave, they will still need a good couple 100 hours more before they really start to sing. However, I have to admit that after the first full CD, mine had come to life quite a bit. 

Also, you won't have to use any kind of BSC circuit with the EnABLed drivers.


----------



## ItalynStylion

Good....because I don't know what a BSC circuit is lol. What is that?


----------



## ItalynStylion

Ahhhh, baffle step correction circuit. I was under the impression that was what the supra baffles were for.


----------



## unpredictableacts

So what drivers are being use din this? and what is the freq range?


----------



## ItalynStylion

unpredictableacts said:


> So what drivers are being use din this? and what is the freq range?


They are meant to play all frequencies (yes 20-20,000hz) with no crossover but realistically it will play flat to about 60ish before it starts to roll off. I'll probably use my receiver to send 60 and down to a pair of subs to fill in the low end. My plan is to build the deflectors that are listed in the design and fit an 8" sub into each one of them. I'm likely going to get the CSS Trio8's.

Edit: The drivers are the FR126eN. They are modified Fostex drivers that Dave at planet10 hifi tweaks.


----------



## Boostedrex

Can I see a pic of the baffles on the towers? I want to see if they really look as good as I think they will together. I'm digging the contrast in stains bro. Very nice.


----------



## SQ_Blaze

ItalynStylion said:


> Ahhhh, baffle step correction circuit. I was under the impression that was what the supra baffles were for.


Yes, the supra baffles are to take care of BSC, but they are probably more useful for untreated drivers more so than Dave's fully hot-rodded drivers. You could probably get away with just having the drivers mounted directly on the horn's baffle without the supra baffles, but considering you already have them and the horns look better with them, it's not going to hinder the performance anyway.




ItalynStylion said:


> They are meant to play all frequencies (yes 20-20,000hz) with no crossover but realistically it will play flat to about 60ish before it starts to roll off. I'll probably use my receiver to send 60 and down to a pair of subs to fill in the low end. My plan is to build the deflectors that are listed in the design and fit an 8" sub into each one of them. I'm likely going to get the CSS Trio8's.
> 
> Edit: The drivers are the FR126eN. They are modified Fostex drivers that Dave at planet10 hifi tweaks.


Depending on the room and room placement, these little horns should be able to reach down into the low-to-mid 40's on their own with usable output that low. I was going to build myself a pair of the Frugal's as well until I read up on Ron Clarke's Austin A126 horns. Both horn designs seem to perform just about the same, and the A126 looks like a little simpler design to build, which was a major concern for me as I'm not the greatest at woodworking. 

Alas, I have decided to go in a completely different direction with my FE126eN's, designing and building one-off Aperiodic Loaded bookshelf enclosures which will be fairly large weighing in around 40-50 lbs each with all walls being at least 1.5" thick, and up to a max of about 4-5" think in places! There will be a deflector plate directly behind the driver to redirect the rear waves away from the driver and back wall of the enclosure. With a unique interior design to completely eliminate the possibility of the back wave of the driver ever coming in contact with the cone again, there will be ZERO colorations coming from the enclosure. Essentially, the interior of the enclosures will be totally acoustically dead.

Eventually, I'll design and build matching, very large and extremely heavy bass augmentation enclosures that will also double as the stands for the bookshelf speakers, similar to the Wilson Audio Watt-Puppy. They will incorporate dual 8" drivers per enclosure and have the same internal design as the bookshelves. They'll probably weigh in around 150-200 lbs each!

The FE126eN drivers are THAT good that I'm going to the major trouble and extent of designing and building enclosures this robust and complex! Trust me, you're going to love those drivers!

Also, I'm going to have to check out those Trio8 drivers. Very very interesting indeed. You wouldn't happen to have the T/S parameters for them, would you?

And no, I'm not trying to hijack your thread... I just got a little carried away with my plans. Sorry.


----------



## Maddman

Impressive work, hope your work vs. results payed off!


----------



## ItalynStylion

Boostedrex said:


> Can I see a pic of the baffles on the towers? I want to see if they really look as good as I think they will together. I'm digging the contrast in stains bro. Very nice.


As requested Zach. No sealer yet so this is just bare stain.



























I like them a lot. I think I'm going to seal them separately and then install the baffles on the enclosures. Do you think this is a good idea or will I run into some unforeseen problem?


----------



## mr1spd

Domo is funny.....


----------



## Boostedrex

I'm really liking the look of those! Very nice indeed. Not that you'll ever see it, but look at the inner seam of the left enclosure on the back going into the mouth of the horn. There is some bare wood showing through.

As for sealing it, I don't see why you couldn't seal them seperately and then assemble. Just keep an eye on how thick of a seal layer you put on the cabinets where the baffles will go. I don't know how tight your tolerances are and you might run into some binding issues if you build up the sealer too much. Other than that go for it! Amazing work sir!!


----------



## ~Magick_Man~

Looking great, You have to let me know when you get these up and running.
I have to hear / see these when they are done. (And get my clamps back  )
And maybe build a pair for myself.


----------



## chad

I'd be interested hearing your comments on integrating a sub to them  it MIGHT not be fun at all.


----------



## ItalynStylion

Boostedrex said:


> I'm really liking the look of those! Very nice indeed. Not that you'll ever see it, but look at the inner seam of the left enclosure on the back going into the mouth of the horn. There is some bare wood showing through.
> 
> As for sealing it, I don't see why you couldn't seal them seperately and then assemble. Just keep an eye on how thick of a seal layer you put on the cabinets where the baffles will go. I don't know how tight your tolerances are and you might run into some binding issues if you build up the sealer too much. Other than that go for it! Amazing work sir!!


Yeah, in the back that seam is a little area where I got crazy with some wood glue. It doesn't take stain and there's nothing I can do. It's not bare but it just didn't take like other areas.



~Magick_Man~ said:


> Looking great, You have to let me know when you get these up and running.
> I have to hear / see these when they are done. (And get my clamps back  )
> And maybe build a pair for myself.


You and Mir will be the first to know. 



chad said:


> I'd be interested hearing your comments on integrating a sub to them  it MIGHT not be fun at all.


What do you mean by this? Why would it be hard?



Autiophile said:


> What size roundover were you able to use?
> 
> I suspect it doesn't make a huge difference, given the large flat before the roundover, but I'd think the bigger the roundover radius, the better.


Yeah, dave is telling me I need to do a bigger round over but I don't know how to use a rasp and I have limited tools available. The table edge router bit is like $60 +shipping and I'll only use it like once. 

Does anyone have one I could borrow if I paid for shipping both ways?


----------



## chad

ItalynStylion said:


> What do you mean by this? Why would it be hard?


you are a smart kid, you will figure it out


----------



## ItalynStylion

chad said:


> you are a smart kid, you will figure it out


I honestly don't know what you're talking about. If you could be a little less vague that would kick ass.

I'm not putting subs into these cabinets. I was planning to put them in the deflectors that sit behind these that I have yet to make. Do you think I'll have a problem with that?


----------



## unpredictableacts

ItalynStylion said:


> I honestly don't know what you're talking about. If you could be a little less vague that would kick ass.
> 
> I'm not putting subs into these cabinets. I was planning to put them in the deflectors that sit behind these that I have yet to make. Do you think I'll have a problem with that?


Chad AKA Unclie Bens can be a little short at times. the ****er loves to see people think...Bastard.


I send him links to towers that I am looking into and he replys with " Ill ripp them apart in no time."


----------



## chad

No, I say I'd shred them


----------



## chad

Sty-Lion, lets say you are gonna blow sound thru a pipe, but you want the same arrival time of a sound that you are NOT going to blow thru a pipe, which end of the sound pipe do you put the direct radiator on?


----------



## ItalynStylion

chad said:


> Sty-Lion, lets say you are gonna blow sound thru a pipe, but you want the same arrival time of a sound that you are NOT going to blow thru a pipe, which end of the sound pipe do you put the direct radiator on?


I'd think you would put the direct radiator on the side of the pipe you are blowing through. That way the distance traveled is the same.


----------



## chad

Correct, you may need to delay the sub


----------



## Boostedrex

chad said:


> Correct, you may need to delay the sub


If that's the case then could he just load the sub off of the back wall of the room to get the desired delay instead of firing them forward from the deflector baffle? Or maybe I'm just off on my thinking.


----------



## ItalynStylion

chad said:


> Correct, you may need to delay the sub


SOAB, how on earth do I do that? 

.....google...here I come


----------



## ItalynStylion

Wait a sec; I can do that on my receiver. But if I were to run these of of a different amp without a time delay program...how would I do it?


----------



## chad

Boostedrex said:


> If that's the case then could he just load the sub off of the back wall of the room to get the desired delay instead of firing them forward from the deflector baffle? Or maybe I'm just off on my thinking.


great thinking except you would have to put the sub on a waveguide since subwoofers are largely omnidirectional causing even more intermod/nodal issues


----------



## Boostedrex

chad said:


> great thinking except you would have to put the sub on a waveguide since subwoofers are largely omnidirectional causing even more intermod/nodal issues


Oh yeah, forgot about the whole sub 80Hz thing.  Well, since the subs would be behind a large deflector panel anyway, building a crude waveguide would still be a do-able solution since it wouldn't be seen anyway. Something that is closed on 3 sides to ensure the sound wave makes it to the loading wall and then up would work wouldn't it?


----------



## chuyler1

Doh, I totally missed this thread, but found it over at the other forum.

Anyway, if people want my review of them...
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...-took-break-mobile-audio-went-full-range.html

Italyn, in preperation for the arrival of your speakers, I'd suggest filling at least half of your compression chamber with scrap wood, sand, domos limbs. The horns I built from the kit have a very small chamber which i believe is what Dave at planet10 found best when using the FE126eN.
http://homepage.mac.com/tlinespeakers/FAL/images-fh/flat-pak/FH-proto-flatpak.jpg

The larger chamber will lessen the bass coming from the horn. It probably depends on how far from the corners of your room you are going to place them. I found that mine cannot be placed too close to the corners or else they get boomy. I pulled them about 2-3 ft away from the back wall and about 1-2ft from the side walls and it worked perfect. With your larger chamber, you might be able to shove them directly into the corners...but of course you'll have the deflectors too so it's your call. Just don't make any judgements about bass until you've tried the smaller chamber.



> The FE126eN drivers are THAT good that I'm going to the major trouble and extent of designing and building enclosures this robust and complex! Trust me, you're going to love those drivers!


I concur! Best $250 I ever spent on audio gear. 

Which reminds me, Italyn, what are you planning to use to power these? Might I suggest...6moons audio reviews: Trends Audio TA-10


----------



## ItalynStylion

chuyler1 said:


> Doh, I totally missed this thread, but found it over at the other forum.
> 
> Anyway, if people want my review of them...
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...-took-break-mobile-audio-went-full-range.html
> 
> Italyn, in preperation for the arrival of your speakers, I'd suggest filling at least half of your compression chamber with scrap wood, sand, domos limbs. The horns I built from the kit have a very small chamber which i believe is what Dave at planet10 found best when using the FE126eN.
> http://homepage.mac.com/tlinespeakers/FAL/images-fh/flat-pak/FH-proto-flatpak.jpg
> 
> The larger chamber will lessen the bass coming from the horn. It probably depends on how far from the corners of your room you are going to place them. I found that mine cannot be placed too close to the corners or else they get boomy. I pulled them about 2-3 ft away from the back wall and about 1-2ft from the side walls and it worked perfect. With your larger chamber, you might be able to shove them directly into the corners...but of course you'll have the deflectors too so it's your call. Just don't make any judgements about bass until you've tried the smaller chamber.
> 
> 
> I concur! Best $250 I ever spent on audio gear.
> 
> Which reminds me, Italyn, what are you planning to use to power these? Might I suggest...6moons audio reviews: Trends Audio TA-10


Thanks for the tips man. I like that Trends Audio amp. Where can I get it? I find a ton of reviews and stuff on line but no place I could actually BUY it. :laugh:


----------



## chuyler1

i knew you would ask...I was looking for it for about 15 minutes. There is a site that sells stock and modded versions...

looking again...

ahah, linked from the Trends website to here:
http://www.audio-magus.com/


----------



## Boostedrex

I do love those little class T amps. They're killer!! I'm working on something a little different for my home 2.1 amp though. I just don't have a timeline on it sadly.


----------



## chuyler1

Also check out the KingRex T20
6moons audio reviews: Kingrex T20

There is also the T20U which has a USB DAC so you can plug your computer directly into it. I'm currently using a SonicImpact T-amp and trying to decide whether I should spend a little more and upgrade to one of these two.


----------



## ItalynStylion

chuyler1 said:


> i knew you would ask...I was looking for it for about 15 minutes. There is a site that sells stock and modded versions...
> 
> looking again...
> 
> ahah, linked from the Trends website to here:
> Audiomagus - high end not high priced audio products


^Great stuff on that site but it retails for more than that review...I might hunt one of these down.


----------



## chuyler1

The $119 price is for the original TA-10. I believe the TA-10.1 on Audiomagus is an improved version with higher quality components.

Don't rule out the more expensive modded versions either. Sooner or later you're going to want to mod it yourself and their price is very reasonable. All this research has got me considering the modded KingRex T20U and power-supply bundle.
Audiomagus - high end not high priced audio products. It sounds expensive for such a simple amp, but if you consider that it can compete with $XX,000 tube amps it is a steal.


----------



## ciaonzo

So I checked back to see if there were any updates on this build and I noticed that my comments were deleted.  

Not very welcoming. I guess I'll just check back anonymously.

Great work though, looks nice so far.


----------



## ItalynStylion

^That's odd. Any idea why they would have gotten deleted? 


I'm hoping to put some clear on the cabinets tomorrow and maybe a few coats on the baffles as well. I had to reshape the baffles. I was told the radius was too sharp on them and it wouldn't sound right. I was going to borrow a large round over bit from Autiophile but I just decided to get to know my random orbit sander a bit better. We spent the better part of 5 solid hours shaping these things and I think it's a big improvement. I'll have some pictures tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## ItalynStylion

Well, they are all done as far as construction and finishing goes!

Now I'm just waiting on the drivers to come in. I told Domo that I thought we had done a pretty damn good job. He replied, "Can it, kid....we'll make that judgment when we hear these things."

Here are some pics of the final product minus the actual speakers.


----------



## ItalynStylion

Ladies and Gentlemen.....I'm done.....finally

The drivers took forever to get to me but it was a good thing because it encouraged me to take my time.

First of all, these things sound even better than they look...which is saying something. I feel like everything about this project went nearly perfect which is something I don't think I've ever been able to say with truth. Both cabinets came out beautiful and the sound is clarity and detail on a whole new level. 

But I'll cut to the chase....I know you don't care about my jibber jabba.


----------



## guitarsail

Damnit I hate you.....


----------



## ciaonzo

Marvelous results. Those drivers are gorgeous.


----------



## ItalynStylion

Thank you both!

I have yet to play around with the compression chamber size but I'll be doing that in the VERY near future. They aren't lacking in any way at the moment but I was told to try filling in the compression chamber till I felt it was right.


----------



## unpredictableacts

Paypal sent.


----------



## thehatedguy

How do you like the eNABLed drivers?



SQ_Blaze said:


> Cool, another single driver guy here! In fact, I think I might know you from the DIY Audio forum. My name is "chops" on there. You've probably seen me and my threads there.
> 
> Here's my little project that's put on hold for the moment until I get my Blazer system done... And yes, that's a cardboard enclosure, aperiodicly loaded with a Planet10 Fostex FE126eN driver. Freakin' excellent drivers I might add!


----------



## chuyler1

So do you have a detailed review of their sound yet?


----------



## ItalynStylion

I'm holding off on that till I get to play with them for a bit and change some stuff.


----------



## cubdenno

Man... Beautiful work!!!


----------



## Boostedrex

Well done homie, well done!! The black cones on these drivers look WAY better than the usual cream/red color scheme that I've seen with them. Now you need to get some solid core speaker wire and pretty it up since you chose a top of the cabinet wire post setup.

Zach


----------



## el_chupo_

Boostedrex said:


> Well done homie, well done!! The black cones on these drivers look WAY better than the usual cream/red color scheme that I've seen with them. Now you need to get some solid core speaker wire and pretty it up since you chose a top of the cabinet wire post setup.
> 
> Zach




Or get super pimp with some Copper tubing, like that BMW build from a while back


----------



## Boostedrex

el_chupo_ said:


> Or get super pimp with some Copper tubing, like that BMW build from a while back


OOHHHH!!! I so forgot about that. Good call meng. That would look sick! Run the copper tube to a junction box type of deal that could be hidden on the back of the cabinet (or elsewhere) then just switch it back to speaker wire once it's out of view.


----------

